# letting bobbie out of the cage



## tyson (May 17, 2011)

hey ,

some of you know the situation with bobbie, i got him from a little petshop and he was living in horrbile conditions so i rescued him. obiously being neglected means he is not tame but i have been working with him and he is doing well. BUt i really want to let him out of his cage, i don't like to see animals in a cage all day. He has got toys and things to play with but he still seems to get bored and i'm afraid he'll go a little crazy and start pulling his feathers out. I would let him out but i'm afraid the only way i can get him back in is by toweling him which willl wreck the trust i have built up with him the last couple of days. he has got out before accidently when i wasen't looking i was changing his water and he sneaked out and i decided to leave him an hour or so to see if he would go back on his own accord but he didn't and i had to towel him. 

DO you think i should let him out and try to encourage him back to the cage when i want him to go back in or do you think i should wait till he learns to step up and lets me touch him.? 

any advise will be great thanks

kyle


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

You could use a perch to get him back in the cage or try your hand
I say up and offer my hand to mine but big mac i use a perch as he bites and he bites hard lol


----------



## tyson (May 17, 2011)

lol ok thanks i'll try that 
just hope he will cbeacause i really dont want to towel him


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I only use the towel when i need to clip their wings or pull out a blood feather (3 times)


----------



## tyson (May 17, 2011)

whats the best way to encourage him to step on the perch .?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I just place the perch next to them and say up


----------



## tyson (May 17, 2011)

He's just looking at me as if to say "you want me to step on that thing  lol " i tried to lift his foot a lttle to see if he would step on it but he puts it back on the perch hes on! more training me thinks  
just wanna let the little guy out its the getting him back in thats the problem


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Try offer the perch above his feet and slowly move it back so he has to step up


----------



## tyson (May 17, 2011)

okey  i'll give that a go


----------



## tyson (May 17, 2011)

he's still not quite brave enough yet. gonna take it slow with him


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

also try millet that should work


----------

